# wow....NO.



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.bigalspets.com/fish/decorations/big-bull-betta-bowl.html

Please. Don't. Ever.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Ffft what? It looks like a sippy cup XD


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> Ffft what? It looks like a sippy cup XD


I know!!! Might as well keep a rat in a shoe box! or a dog in a pack-n-play!


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

I think that ummm... is that even big enough to be considered a bowl... that is the worse one I have yet to see.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Are we objecting on aesthetic reasons (it's ugly!) or on size? (it's too small for a cockroach) Cause I object on both reasons.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think I'll invent the Betta Wet Suit. It will fit on the betta with a little globe where the head is and he can walk around on his fins.... What do you think? Perhaps then you can carry him around in your pocket?

Jeff.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Some betta bowls are really cool looking (though I'd prefer a larger version)... this is disturbing...


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

jeffegg2 said:


> I think I'll invent the Betta Wet Suit. It will fit on the betta with a little globe where the head is and he can walk around on his fins.... What do you think? Perhaps then you can carry him around in your pocket?
> 
> Jeff.


Love it! 

Good to see it has bad reviews. Bit rediculous looking too if I'm honest. We used to have things like this in my old pub, we used to sell them for £4 and they had ice cream in them then people would take them home and use them as jewelery boxes or to keep sweets or fruit in when going out. Not as a fish habitat!!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah I just checked out the reviews and someone actually posted real information, yay betta awareness!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> Ffft what? It looks like a sippy cup XD


Totally agree. So sad people would even THINK of putting a fish in that. That is a little death trap! I that could barely hold enough water for me to drink in 2 minutes!:evil:


----------



## lissienen (Mar 27, 2012)

That may be the worst "betta bowl" I have seen to date. Size and appearance wise. There are not enough no's.


----------



## Liquid (May 12, 2012)

Why is it called a bowl.. let alone a "BIG-BULL- betta bowl.. aye aye aye...


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

O...M...F...G
I HAVE THAT BOWL (not that precise one, one of the same sizing) guess what I have in it?A CANDLE...one that is OVERFLOWING from the bowl...if it is an unsuitable fit for a candle, HOW THE .... IS IT SUPPOSED TO BE SUITABLE FOR A ....... FISH?!NOW I'M ANGRY (at the creator.)


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> http://www.bigalspets.com/fish/decorations/big-bull-betta-bowl.html
> 
> Please. Don't. Ever.


I'd use the pink and blue ones for piggy banks for my baby.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Dang, they are ug-ly.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

See, see? I'm not the only one who thinks they're hideous.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

ugly as sin!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

No, I think it's pretty darn ugly too. You're not the only one  It's a money box anyway. Why would a fish bowl have a coin slot in the back...


----------



## Aside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think they are so ugly they are cute. If I saw them for sale for $.88 I might pick up one to hold coins or jewelry or something. _Maybe_ to hold a betta for a couple minutes while I changed the water. But how could you even think about keeping a fish in there. I mean, could the fish even fit? I feel like it's fins would be sticking out. 

Now that I think about it, I wouldn't even use it to do a water change. That is ridiculous.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, one of the reviewers said that the bull has a slot in the back so I suspect it was meant for a piggy bank originally and the seller is trying to open up a new market for scary toys...


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I would only buy those because they are cheap, but I sure as heck wouldn't use them for ANY fish.

And wow, they are UGLY. Like...a child-based decoration >.< I am going to have nightmares!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

For me, they'd have to be dropped off on my doorstep anonymously for me to keep one for even coin collecting.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

It's something my 3 year old might pick up in the £1 to keep her money in but not me as an adult or I'd use it to carry sweets in for a picnic or something. It looks very japanese cartoon anime sorta thing.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Moss ball holder xD Even then I would feel sorry for the moss balls...the Marimo ones, of course :/


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'd get a Pikachu bank for coin collecting.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I was motivated to leave a review... didn't add it >.>


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> They have a coin slot on the back bull head cover so that their intended use must be for a piggy bank of sorts.


That is just...sad


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree. And awful place to put any living creature... Not to mention UGLY. I wouldn't even buy a sippy cup that looked like THAT! Oh well, I guess it being ugly is better- less people will buy that death trap.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

teeney, don't forget how many people there are who thought orange shag rugs were cool in the 60's.  Doesn't matter if it's ugly, if people think it's cool, they'll buy it. Fine with me as long as it isn't for a betta.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I've already seen pictures online of parents buying this because its "cute" for their kids.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> teeney, don't forget how many people there are who thought orange shag rugs were cool in the 60's.  Doesn't matter if it's ugly, if people think it's cool, they'll buy it. Fine with me as long as it isn't for a betta.


You mean orange shag rugs aren't cool anymore? :shock:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

No, they aren't.  But lime green shag carpeting such as the carpet my neighbors have is.


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

I mean, really. Who would think that that puny little thing could hold a betta? Did you look at the measurements? 3.5 inches... most of my bettas are longer than that with fins! Not to mention, where is the air access? The betta will be dead in a matter of hours! 

The things stupid people do to make a profit... *walks off grumbling*


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

but. but. but....
WHOAPPROVESTHESETHINGSFORSALE!!!!
I want to hit whoever thought this should be marketed for live things. I'd feel bad putting ramshorn snails in that.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ohmigosh, I didn't even look at the measurements. A single betta fry would feel crowded in that thing.


----------



## viviandponyo (May 21, 2012)

OMG!!!! its so tiny!!!!!!!! animal cruelty!!!!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ky is 4 inches including his tail... Grr I've seen my bum with ignorant betta owners this week, enough to the point I'm not advising people on it anymore. A girl I know, we had a conversation about the fish we keep (she's a very experienced owner of cichlids and I adore her set ups). She liked my Kyon so she wanted to know about their care. She came back with 2 females and a male IN THE SAME TANK!!! I warned her several times! I await the day she puts them on the selling page because they are killing eachother although I think to avoid me saying "i told you so" she won't say anything. Just annoys me when there is some excellent advice on tank size etc on the net (especially here) that people STILL ignore it and get these tiny tanks or put males with females. My mother in law thinks I'm mad for having my new boy on his own. She keeps telling me to get him some friends.. THEY DONT NEED FRIENDS! OR TINY TANKS! OR "MATES"!! 

Rant over, Leanne is regaining her breathing...


----------

